# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Giới thiệu combo Pentium G620 & H61M-S2V-B3

## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

*Bài viết đầu tiên giới thiệu khá đầy đủ về CPU đời mới Intel socket 1155 Pentium G620 chạy với main chipset H61 dành cho thị trường phổ thông khi dòng LGA775 sắp kết thúc...Mong các bác admin nhẹ tay nếu em post sai chỗ. Em xin cảm ơn* :emlaugh:

*Lời mở đầu*​Theo như những tin tức gần đây cho thấy thì *Intel đang có kế hoạch kết thúc các bộ xử lí Intel Socket LGA775*, đồng nghĩa với việc các nhà sản xuất bo mạch chủ trên thế giới cũng sẽ chấm dứt vòng đời của bo mạch chủ Intel còn sót lại cho đến thời điểm hiện tại là G41.

Chiếm tỉ lệ lớn, gần như toàn bộ thị trường phổ thông, nên việc kết thúc dòng đời socket LGA775 sẽ làm ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến nhu cầu của người dùng trong thị trường này khi cần sắm bộ máy tính có mức giá khoảng từ 6-8 triệu. Trong tầm giá đó thì dòng LGA775 thực sự là lựa chọn đúng đắn và khôn ngoan, nếu lựa chọn LGA1156 thì sẽ không hợp lý vì dòng này cũng đã ngừng sản xuất. Cuối cùng chỉ còn lại mỗi series mới nhất là Sandy Bridge Socket LGA1155 tuy nhiên cũng chưa thể làm hài lòng khách hàng với cái giá còn quá cao.

Vậy đâu là giải pháp cho vấn đề này? Thực ra sau khi Intel tuyên bố sẽ kết thúc các CPU Socket LGA775, họ đã có phương án sản xuất và cho ra đời các dòng CPU *Pentium mới sử dụng Socket LGA1155* cùng kiến trúc SandyBridge mạnh mẽ với các tên mã là *CPU Pentium G series (G620, G840, G850...)* với mức giá đề nghị từ nhà sản xuất Intel đưa ra là dưới 100 USD. Mục đích như đã nói ở trên là để trở thành người thay thế xứng đáng dòng LGA775. Bên cạnh dòng CPU LGA1155 phổ thông, Intel cũng tung ra dòng *chipset 6 series mới, cụ thể là H61* để có thể đảm bảo sự thay thế là hoàn hảo nhất. Tất nhiên, được nhắm vào thị trường phổ thông nên thông số kĩ thuật của H61 cũng được cắt giảm một số tính năng so với H67, P67 hay Z68 vốn nằm ở phân khúc thị trường cao hơn.

Ở thị trường Việt Nam nói riêng và thế giới nói chung, *Gigabyte* chiếm thị phần khá lớn trong thị trường bo mạch chủ do đó không khó hiểu khi hãng đã sớm cho ra đời các dòng bo mạch chủ chipset H61. Các sản phẩm H61 của *Gigabyte* có khá nhiều mã, tuy nhiên ở đây tôi chọn ra sản phẩm thấp nhất là *H61M-S2V-B3* kết hợp cùng *Intel Pentium G620* để xem liệu đây có phải là sự thay thế xứng đáng nền tảng LGA775 ở thị trường phổ thông. Hệ thống LGA775 sử dụng các linh kiện tương tự, chỉ khác Mainboard và CPU.​*Điểm qua H61M-S2V-B3*​
Mainboard H61M-S2V-B3 có thiết kế nhỏ gọn kích thước microATX phù hợp với tất cả các loại vỏ máy hiện đang có trên thị trường, đây cũng là chuẩn kích thước phổ biến trên các bo mạch chủ dành cho thị trường phổ thông. Các thành phần cũng như khe cắm mở rộng trên H61M-S2V-B3 được trang bị vừa đủ với đa số nhu cầu sử dụng gồm 2 khe cắm Ram, 1 khe PCI-Express x16, 3 khe x1 và 4 cổng SATA 2.

​Kể từ năm 2011, Gigabyte đã đặt ra tiêu chuẩn sản xuất bo mạch chủ áp dụng với các dòng sản phẩm bo mạch chủ của hãng, và tiêu chuẩn này bao gồm 7 thành phần mà theo Gigabyte là tất yếu phải có trên hầu hết các bo mạch chủ. Trong khuôn khổ bài viết tôi sẽ không nhắc lại các thành phần đó vì đã có một bài giới thiệu khá chi tiết tại *đây*, mà tôi chỉ điểm qua một vài trong số các thành phần tiêu biểu trên H61M-S2V-B3.


​Trước hết về các phase điện cấp, theo tiêu chuẩn của Gigabyte, tối thiểu trên các mainboard của hãng sẽ có 4 phase điện, đối với H61M-S2V-B3 hãng đã trang bị 6 phase điện cấp, với mỗi phase điện là sự kết hợp của bộ 3 linh kiện: tụ nhôm Nhật, cuộn cảm lõi Ferrite và MOSFET có RDS(on) thấp. Về cơ bản, các phase điện làm nhiệm vụ cung cấp đủ điện áp cho hoạt động của CPU, do đó, lượng phase điện nhiều sẽ giảm tải trên từng phase, giảm nhiệt độ trong quá trình sử dụng và linh kiện sẽ có độ bền cao hơn.


​Thành phần thứ 2 theo cá nhân tôi nó khá hữu dụng trong thực tế quá trình sử dụng, đó là công nghệ *On/Off Charge*. Công nghệ này giúp các thiết bị giải trí cầm tay sạc điện thông qua cổng USB có thể sạc được cả khi máy tính đã tắt, nguồn điện vẫn được duy trì ở cổng USB trừ khi ngắt hẳn nguồn chính. 

​Trước đây công nghệ tương tự đã từng xuất hiện nhưng chủ yếu là có trên các máy laptop. Đối với các hệ thống máy bàn thì On/Off Charge đã có mặt trên hầu hết các bo mạch chủ của Gigabyte. Đặc biệt, On/Off Charge còn tối ưu hơn khi được kết hợp với công nghệ *USB Power 3X* độc quyền của Gigabyte. Theo đó, các cổng USB trên H61M-S2V-B3 nói riêng và các mainboard Gigabyte nói chung sẽ có dòng điện cao hơn gấp 3 lần so với cổng USB chuẩn thông thường. Dòng điện lớn hơn này sẽ rút ngắn thời gian sạc pin cho các thiết bị khá nhiều khi sạc pin thông qua cổng USB.

​*Dual BIOS* – cái tên khá quen thuộc trên các bo mạch chủ của Gigabyte. Tác dụng của Dual BIOS là cho phép khôi phục nhanh và an toàn khi BIOS gặp các trục trặc về dữ liệu lưu bên trong do Virus, tránh các rủi ro trong quá trình cập nhật BIOS. 

​Trên các mainboard Gigabyte kể từ năm 2011, công nghệ Dual BIOS được nâng cấp lên để có thể hỗ trợ nhận dạng và sử dụng an toàn những ổ cứng có dung lượng lớn từ 3TB trở lên.

​Về mặt âm thanh, H61M-S2V-B3 được trang bị chip sound Realtek ALC889 với thông số SNR hay độ khuếch đại âm thanh đạt mức 108dB, nhỉnh hơn một chút so với các mainboard thông thường với hệ số khuếch đại xấp xỉ khoảng 100dB. SNR là tỉ số giữa tín hiệu và tạp âm trong quá trình khuếch đại âm thanh, con số này càng cao thì chất lượng âm thanh càng tốt do tỉ lệ nhiễu ảnh hưởng đến tín hiệu thấp.

​Đối với các cổng giao tiếp phía sau, H61M-S2V-B3 được trang bị 2 cổng PS/2, 1 cổng D-sub và 1 cổng DVI hỗ trợ xuất tín hiệu ra song song 2 màn hình, 6 cổng USB 2.0 với công nghệ USB Power 3x, 1 cổng LAN RJ45 và 3 cổng sound analog.

​Nhìn chung thiết kế và cách bố trí các linh kiện, khe mở rộng trên H61M-S2V-B3 vẫn đi theo qui chuẩn thiết kế mainboard thông thường, các thành phần được bố trí hợp lí, gọn gàng tạo cảm giác chắc chắn khi cầm mainboard. Ngoài ra có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy các chuẩn giao tiếp PATA hay FDD không còn được trang bị trên H61M-S2V-B3, bởi thực tế sử dụng hiện nay các thiết bị sử dụng chuẩn giao tiếp này không còn nhiều, và đã được thay thế bởi các giao tiếp mới có tốc độ cao hơn và gọn gàng hơn.​
*Hệ thống thử nghiệm​*


*CPU*: *Intel® Pentium® Processor G620 (3M Cache, 2.60 GHz)* / Intel® Core 2 Duo E7500 (3M Cache, 2.93Ghz)*Mainboard*: *Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2V-B3*/ Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P*Ram*: Kingmax 2GB 1333MHz*VGA*: Onboard*HDD*: SSD 80GB*PSU*: CoolerMaster 600W
Các phần mềm và Game test:

*3Dmark Vantage
3Dmark 06

Winrar
Super PI 1M

Devil May Cry 4
Resident Evil 5*

Tất cả các thiết lập của phần mềm và game đều để mặc định hoặc do hệ thống tự nhận, độ phân giải sử dụng là 1280 x 1024 
​*Kết Quả​*
Nhắm đến thị trường phổ thông nên *Intel Pentium G620* sẽ bị lược bỏ một vài tính năng mà chỉ từ CPU i3-2100 trở lên mới có như Video QuickSync, Clear Video HD,...Nhưng không vì thế mà đồ họa tích hợp (IGP) điểm mạnh của dòng SandyBridge ở CPU này bị làm yếu đi, trong khuôn khổ bài viết chúng tôi xin chỉ ra lí do vì sao bộ combo CPU Intel Sandy Bridge Pentium với main chipset H61 được coi là sự thay thế xứng đáng cho dòng Socket 775.


​Hai chương trình được các overclocker ưa chuộng để test hiệu năng của card đồ họa và hệ thống máy, trên nền tảng LGA775 cũ có vẻ *hệ thống E7500 + G41MT-S2P không theo kịp nhân vật chính trong bài viết này là combo Pentium G620 + H61M-S2V* khi mà điểm số cả hai chêch lệch nhau quá xa.

​Chơi game người ta nghĩ ngay đến hiệu năng card đồ họa, sức mạnh cũng như giá tiền của VGA càng lớn thì chạy game càng mịn và mượt hơn (tất nhiên là phải đi kèm với hệ thống tương đương), hai game đến từ nhà sản xuất nổi tiếng Nhật Bản Capcom được sử dụng trong bài viết không phải là game có cấu hình yêu cầu cực cao nhưng cũng không phải thuộc dạng tầm thường dễ xơi với những hệ thống đồ họa phổ thông. *Để chơi tốt thì frames (khung hình) của hai trò bao giờ cũng phải từ 30 trở lên*.

Nhìn trong hình ta cũng có thể thấy *đồ họa onboard của main G41MT-S2P* thật sự không kham nổi sức mạnh đòi hỏi của game Capcom, buộc phải chịu thua khi frames đứng chết ngất ở mức 6.5. *Từ dòng Sandy Bridge socket 1155 trở đi khi CPU và GPU cùng sản xuất trên công nghệ 32nm thì 2 thành phần này đã được tích hợp lại với nhau thành một con chip duy nhất* lại cho chúng ta cái nhìn tương sáng hơn về đồ họa tích hợp. Frames đạt được là 28.22 hơn đồ họa tích hợp của chipset G41 khá nhiều, mọi người có thể sẽ băn khoăn không hiểu với game online thì bộ combo mới này có chơi tốt được không ? 

Theo như những gì chúng tôi biết có một thành viên trên voz đã thử chạy hệ thống *CPU G620, main H61, ram DDR3 1333MHz cắm 6 accounts game Kiếm thế chơi ngon lành*, xem ra việc đầu tư một hệ thống máy như trên cho một dàn net là điều cực kì đáng xem xét vào thời điểm này.


​Là chương trình sử dụng các phép toán tính số Pi chính xác tới 32 triệu chữ số sau dấu phẩy để đo khả năng tính toán của CPU. Phép toán thực hiện để tính chính xác số Pi đủ phức tạp để có thể đánh giá sức mạnh của CPU. *SuperPi chủ yếu đánh giá tốc độ xử lý của CPU và Ram chứ không tập trung vào tốc độ của các thành phần khác*, trên đây là những cơ sở cho việc chúng tôi sử dụng phần mềm này để kiểm tra khả năng tính toán của 2 CPU G620 và E7500, cũng như khả năng tận dụng hiệu năng bộ nhớ Ram của 2 nền tảng này.

*Sử dụng mức tính 1 triệu chữ số sau dấu phẩy*, thời gian càng ngắn tức là khả năng tính toán của CPU càng cao. Nhìn trên biểu đồ có thể thấy, *Intel Pentium G620 socket LGA1155 hoàn thành phép tính trong thời gian 15.6s*, còn E7500 chậm hơn một chút khi mất tới gần 18s để hoàn thành phép tính.


*AIDA* là chương trình muốn tìm hiểu về hệ thống của mình và tạo ra điểm cho từng loại máy tính. Đó là một cơ sở dẫn đến sự chiến thắng của công nghệ, *tiền thân được nhiều người biết đến với tên gọi là phần mềm Everest* nay đã được đổi tên nhưng các tính năng chính vẫn được giữ nguyên và nâng cấp dần đều qua các phiên bản

Ở nền tảng LGA775 như mọi người đồ họa tích hợp (GPU) và trình điều khiển ram (Integrated Memory Controller) nằm trong Chipset Bắc (North Bridge), nhưng từ dòng socket 1156 trở đi cả hai đã được tích hợp trong CPU. Phép thử trong AIDA sẽ cho chúng ta thấy tốc độ xử lí cũng như độ trễ (Latency) của Ram sẽ nhanh hơn socket 775


*Pentium G620 + H61M-S2V-B3*:



*Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 + G41MT-S2P*:

​*Cuối cùng là Winzar* là phần mềm nén/giải nén phổ biến và tốt nhất hiện nay. Tuy sinh sau người anh em là WinZip nhưng hiện nay WinRAR đã hoàn toàn qua mặt WinZip về chất lượng nén file và tính dễ sử dụng. Winzar cho phép thực hiện benchmark để kiểm tra hiệu năng hệ thống máy tính dưới đây là kết quả của:



*Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 + G41MT-S2P*:



*Pentium G620 + H61M-S2V-B3*:

​Kết quả cho thấy hệ thống hai hơn hệ thống một 18%

Tổng kết lại chúng ta có:

​Qua các phép thử benchmark có thể đưa ra nhận xét rằng việc *Intel đưa ra những vi xử lí phổ thông như Pentium G620 là một bước đi đã được tính toán từ rất lâu*, họ hiểu đã đến lúc cần chấm dứt nền tảng LGA775 già cỗi mà thay vào đó một hệ thống mới như CPU G620 và mainboard chipset H61, giá cả hai sản phẩm đưa ra rất hợp lí và hiệu năng như chúng ta đã thấy xứng đáng thay thế cho LGA775.* Đồng thời đây cũng là combo khá nặng kí của Intel để cạnh tranh với AMD trong phân khúc thị trường phổ thông*.​*Kết luận​*
Sẽ chẳng khó khăn khi chúng ta nhận ra các quán net ở Việt Nam phần lớn sử dụng hệ thống máy tính vi xử lí từ hãng Intel, trong thời gian ngắn sắp tới khi CPU LGA775 không còn thì tất cả các hệ thống máy phổ thông sẽ là sự kết hợp của CPU Pentium SandyBridge và main H61 với các công nghệ mới, những tính năng mới và đặc biệt là đồ họa tích hợp sẽ vượt trội hơn rất nhiều.

Số tiền đầu tư cho một hệ thống máy đời mới tích hợp nhiều công nghệ tân tiến, hiệu năng cao hơn khá nhiều với giá chỉ tương đương bộ máy socket LGA775 cho thấy những nhà sản xuất cỡ lớn Intel và Gigabyte đang rất quan tâm tới thị trường khách hàng phổ thông có tiềm năng và chiếm thị phần lớn ở nhiều nước như Việt Nam. Hi vọng trong tương lai gần sẽ có nhiều nhiều đơn vị kinh doanh trong lĩnh vực thị trường máy tính và những khách hàng sẽ nhận biết được tiềm năng cũng như giá trị của dòng sản phẩm này.

Giá tham khảo xin truy cập website của *công ty TMQT Thủy Linh*
​

----------


## toihoitoi

Hiện có mã mới *GIGABYTE™ GA H61M-S2-B3* rẻ hơn H61M-S2V-B3 nhé các bác, giá em nó vào khoảng 1tr9 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


​

----------


## thanhtuancr7

*P4N28g*

Ai thích main Z68 công nghệ Virtu có thể sẽ quan tâm hai mã sau:

GIGABYTE™ GA Z68P-DS3-B3 Giá: 3,464,160 VND




GIGABYTE™ GA Z68MA-D2H-B3 Giá: 4,000,280 VND

----------

